# Pregnant X-ray pic...help



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

The contrast on this radiograph is poor. Because an accurate puppy count is essential to knowing when your bitch is done delivering, I would consider weighing the option to get another one done. In this radiograph I can only see 3 skulls, the quality makes it difficult for me to see anything else.


----------



## Menada1115 (Sep 29, 2020)

I had to take a pic of the dr’s iPad and it didn’t turn out so well. My daughter tried to adjust it to where we could see. I will post another and see if it’s any better.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

You should ask the vet if she'd be willing to email you digital copies of the radiographs, it'll help reduce the glare a lot. But the skeletons are very faint regardless. I think your vet is probably correct with seeing 5  I can see possibly 4, but it would be beneficial to wait until their skeletons are more calcified. 

When you count, you want to count skulls, I can see two towards the bottom of the image for sure. There are a couple places that I think may be a skull, but it is very difficult to tell.


----------



## Menada1115 (Sep 29, 2020)

Thank you! I will call and ask if it’s possible to email me the pic. So, should we try to do another one on Monday? Or should I go on Friday? Is it even safe to have two X-rays done?
It’s hard not knowing when she ovulated. She gets super carsick and stressed in the car. I just don’t want to take her TOO close to her due date. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Menada1115 said:


> Thank you! I will call and ask if it’s possible to email me the pic. So, should we try to do another one on Monday? Or should I go on Friday? Is it even safe to have two X-rays done?
> It’s hard not knowing when she ovulated. She gets super carsick and stressed in the car. I just don’t want to take her TOO close to her due date. Thank you for your help!


This is difficult and something to perhaps discuss with a reproductive vet regarding risks/benefits. This radiograph was done too early for a good estimate, but you have an idea. If it comes down to it, you can always take her to get radiographs after she's done delivering to see if any are still inside. Here is a good article talking about it  









Fetal Count Radiology


Matthew Wright, DVM, MS, Diplomate ACVR Although fetal count radiographs are valuable when planning whelping, pet owners have questions about the risks from the associated radiation.




todaysveterinarypractice.com


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

FWIW- if I change the contrast I think I can count six but because it's too early to be able to count well, that may be low...or what I am calling a skull in the intestines (don't feed her before the vet if you redo) might not be one. Also- don't do one until over 60 days (assuming she ovulated just before breeding.. were you unaware she was in season? that'd be difficult to not notice while traveling together!)


----------



## Menada1115 (Sep 29, 2020)

Prism Goldens said:


> FWIW- if I change the contrast I think I can count six but because it's too early to be able to count well, that may be low...or what I am calling a skull in the intestines (don't feed her before the vet if you redo) might not be one. Also- don't do one until over 60 days (assuming she ovulated just before breeding.. were you unaware she was in season? that'd be difficult to not notice while traveling together!)


Hello. We traveled and had to stay (for a little over 3 weeks) to take care of my mother in law. I was not aware she was in heat...otherwise I would not have had her stay there, obviously. 
I spoke with our vet and we are doing another X-ray this Monday. She will be 56 days. We decided to do another one, even though it will be a risk doing a second one, because the male was about 20 lbs heavier and 6” taller than her. I just do not want to chance the puppies being too large to deliver.


----------



## Menada1115 (Sep 29, 2020)

We had a redo today! Here is a pic!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

That's much better! And a lot of puppies! I see 8!


----------



## Menada1115 (Sep 29, 2020)

Tagrenine said:


> That's much better! And a lot of puppies! I see 8!


Right? That’s what the vet said definitely 8, possibly 9. Now to gear up for delivery. Extremely nervous!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Menada1115 said:


> Right? That’s what the vet said definitely 8, possibly 9. Now to gear up for delivery. Extremely nervous!


Good luck!!! Hope all goes well!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm thinking you may have 9....


----------



## Menada1115 (Sep 29, 2020)

Prism Goldens said:


> I'm thinking you may have 9....
> View attachment 877342


Thank you! That is so helpful!!! 
I am so completely shocked! For a first time (accident) litter...how in the world are there 9????
So crazy!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

eggs have a habit of letting sperm in...
prolly should get her spayed as soon as they are weaned. And that naughty doodle needs too before he gets another girl in trouble, and ruins her breasts forever.


----------



## Menada1115 (Sep 29, 2020)

Prism Goldens said:


> eggs have a habit of letting sperm in...
> prolly should get her spayed as soon as they are weaned. And that naughty doodle needs too before he gets another girl in trouble, and ruins her breasts forever.


Hahahahaha! How long after pups are weaned can we spay? Our vet had recommended after her 1st heat and then Covid hit. Everything got delayed. My niece actually bought her boy with the idea of studding him out because he is a blue merle (?)....but they do not recommend genetic testing stuff til he turns 2. He turns 2 in January. 🤦🏻‍♀️ I just thought we were clear of her next heat cycle. Aaaggghhhhh


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Genetic (no matter what breed) can be done as soon as weaned- or earlier if you separate puppy from litter .... so that's new info. Hips and elbow eyes and multi drug sensitivity should be done after 24 mo and before breeding. Merles have some other test, I can't remember from when we had a GCH Aussie bitch one summer, she was the first GCH thanks to homeschooling lol... 
BUT Aussies are also quite the competitive stud dog breed, so unless he has at least a CH she's only going to get BYB who are interested. She should study up on the merle problems also. I'd encourage her not to stud him unless he is a CH at least in ASCA... easier than AKC but that to me is an Aussie minimum. 
You can spay her a couple weeks after she weans the puppies. And don't imagine you have 6 mo after or you're going to get another heat. Some bitches never alter their calendar, so they are pregnant 9 weeks, nurse 5-8 weeks, and then are in heat again just a couple months later.


----------



## Menada1115 (Sep 29, 2020)

Prism Goldens said:


> Genetic (no matter what breed) can be done as soon as weaned- or earlier if you separate puppy from litter .... so that's new info. Hips and elbow eyes and multi drug sensitivity should be done after 24 mo and before breeding. Merles have some other test, I can't remember from when we had a GCH Aussie bitch one summer, she was the first GCH thanks to homeschooling lol...
> BUT Aussies are also quite the competitive stud dog breed, so unless he has at least a CH she's only going to get BYB who are interested. She should study up on the merle problems also. I'd encourage her not to stud him unless he is a CH at least in ASCA... easier than AKC but that to me is an Aussie minimum.
> You can spay her a couple weeks after she weans the puppies. And don't imagine you have 6 mo after or you're going to get another heat. Some bitches never alter their calendar, so they are pregnant 9 weeks, nurse 5-8 weeks, and then are in heat again just a couple months later.


I will definitely pass this info on to her! I know nothing of any of it because it’s not my thing. But she will definitely appreciate the tips!
I had no idea that she might continue her regular heat. So another one end of January-ish. That means spay in Dec! Wow!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

While Kylie was with us that summer I did some of the testing for the owner - there was a lot of it. And came to appreciate how much she went thru in choosing a stud dog for her. 
Your girl may not stay on schedule but she certainly might. I've had them do both.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I just realized your niece's dog is a Goldendoodle.. blue merle to me means Aussie usually.... but regardless of the breed, genetics can be done at any time. A DOODLE has even more testing to do- every test for Goldens (hips, elbows after 24 mo, echocardiogram, eyes within last 12 mo, 
OFA Thyroid evaluation from an approved laboratory ➚
OFA SA Evaluation from an approved dermapathologist ➚

And forget what I said about CHing him... there are no breed standard evaluations for doodles. And to stud him solely for coat color, well, that is irresponsible no matter what breed. On that, though, I wondered how one gets a merle out of two non-merling breeds... came up with this explanation: 
SILVERING can occur on both chocolate and black dogs. When silvering occurs on a black dog, the color is called either Silver or Blue. Those puppies are born BLACK or DARK CHOCOLATE and "clear" to their beautiful silver/blue color over their first two years. When silvering occurs on a chocolate dog, the color is called cafe au lait or silver beige. Those puppies are born a dark chocolate and "clear" to their beautiful cafe/silver beige color over their first two years. The silvering process starts between the paw pads and on the muzzle of puppies as early as 6-8 weeks of age (this is when it's called "silver" or "silver beige") or 12 weeks of age (this is when it's called "blue" or "cafe au lait") The genes for silvering have not yet been isolated, so it's a little more challenging for us to predict silvering since there is no genetic testing.


Again, encourage her to neuter him. It's just not responsible to breed for coat color


----------



## Menada1115 (Sep 29, 2020)

Prism Goldens said:


> I just realized your niece's dog is a Goldendoodle.. blue merle to me means Aussie usually.... but regardless of the breed, genetics can be done at any time. A DOODLE has even more testing to do- every test for Goldens (hips, elbows after 24 mo, echocardiogram, eyes within last 12 mo,
> OFA Thyroid evaluation from an approved laboratory ➚
> OFA SA Evaluation from an approved dermapathologist ➚
> 
> ...


You have no idea how much I appreciate all of your knowledge and time looking into this. I am definitely passing it all to her. The breeding world is so foreign to me. So I definitely appreciate the info! We will definitely be spaying this little girl as soon as we can safely do so. This realm of pregnancy and puppies is beyond my abilities. I am on pins and needles constantly. 
Thankfully, she is due any day now. So this part will be over and we move on to new worries. 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Do you have someone experienced who will help you when she starts to deliver? And a vet lined up in case she is not delivering and needs emergency care? I hate to be a downer, but so much can go wrong. If you have never delivered puppies, there is so much to be aware of (and the first 24-48 hours they are so vulnerable). I hope it all goes smoothly but I'd be terrified and worried, too.


----------



## Menada1115 (Sep 29, 2020)

Sweet Girl said:


> Do you have someone experienced who will help you when she starts to deliver? And a vet lined up in case she is not delivering and needs emergency care? I hate to be a downer, but so much can go wrong. If you have never delivered puppies, there is so much to be aware of (and the first 24-48 hours they are so vulnerable). I hope it all goes smoothly but I'd be terrified and worried, too.


 We have a friend that will be on call to help, if needed. We do have a 24 hr vet hospital lined up as well.
I am aware of things going wrong. Thus why I stated I am nervous. But thanks!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

There are a few good books out there..."Canine Reproduction and Neonatology" by Dr. Greer is one of my favorites but may be a little overboard for someone only having one litter. "Canine Reproduction and Whelping" by Myra Savant-Harris may be a better choice


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Xrays can be wrong even then taken later in pregnancy

Vet told me with both of my yorkie’s litters less than what she had- She was within a few days of delivery when xrays. 

First litter- They said 3- She had 5- 2 girls and 3 boys

Second litter- They said 3/4- She had 5- 4 females and runt male who passed at 3 weeks

PS she was spayed after second due to cleft palate puppy (the little runt male) and mom almost had to be c-sectioned. Stud was also neutered to be “safe”


----------

